# CreatePopup()



## amansura (Jul 2, 2003)

Can anyone please provide details about the CreatePopup() method?


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Do you want to use a pop up for pictures? If so try Justso picture window. If not can you provide more details on what you are trying to do?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

CreatePopup() is eeevvviiiil microsoft Internet Explorer proprietary code.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

Just do window.open("url goes here");

HexStar


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yup and if you want to reference it with a script you can name it and set attributes such as height, menubar, etc
http://www.devguru.com/technologies/ecmascript/quickref/win_open.html


----------



## amansura (Jul 2, 2003)

thanks everyone , for the concern.

Lola, the details are:

What i am doing is, that I want to include in the pop up window, opened using createPopup(). The frame is shown in the windowe, but without a border, although i have set its border to 0. Moreover, if i set its source, it will not display that page.
And last, but not the least, i can access al the properties of the frame, but cannot access the contentWindow property.
The same code works fine on a normal Maximized browser window.

Kindly help


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

I may be way off here but have you tried using open browser window in the behaviors pallet? You could point it to your html source (make sure margins are 0) and specify the size. 

I'm assuming your using Dreamweaver, sorry. It's what I know.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

We need to see the code to provide help with it.
createPopup() does not allow you to give the window a name or ID, and contentWindow references it by a name. Thats why you should use window.open().


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

Yeah, window.open()'s my friend! LOL 

HexStar


----------



## DudeXP (Jul 5, 2003)

Try this...

Paste this between head tag

then between the body tag add one of these

or


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2003)

What's the point??? It's just renaming window.open() to a function??? *window.open() crys *

HexStar


----------



## DudeXP (Jul 5, 2003)

saves time. instead of writing window.open("http://url.com/"); you can rename createPopup() to cp() and then type cp("http://url.com/"); see the speed?

Imagine writing about 20-50 window.open commands.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2003)

True, true. After all, programming's all about efficiency right?

HexStar


----------

